# How do I style my hair this way?? scene hair



## glamadelic (Apr 1, 2008)

I have never EVER been good with styling my hair straight. I can straighten it, no problem. But it always just looks blah, because I just have my part straight going all the way back. It would be nice to do a zigzag part, but I don't even know how to do that.

This is the only thing I can get my hair to do straight:







Anyway, I have long bangs and I want them to hang to the side, over one eye. And I want my part to be cool. I don't know how to use my brush or whatever to get this aawesome look. Like, I can get my hair to hang over my eyes.. but straight down over them... not sideswept. I want to know how to style my hair like this! Here are pix of what I want.

Attachment 39960 Attachment 39961 Attachment 39962 Attachment 39963


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

you need to back comb it, and spray it. I couldn't say more than that because I'm not great at hair either





that hair is kind of cool and groovy but I think I'm getting too old to have hair like that



especially since i work in an office, lol

oh, just to add - you can buy special combs that will give you a zig-zag part from chemists or hair accessory type shops


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 1, 2008)

I love hair like that too, but i need to be able to pull my hair out of my face when i working on sets and stuff. All the choppy bangs would dive me nuts! LOL i dont know how you would do it ither. I do know you need to get some layers choped in your hair and back comb and spray the hell out of it. Good luck!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

You need to cut your hair in layers, and it needs to be done with a razor, or one of these special layering scissors, i used to have that haircut, its pretty easy to do, but hard to explain how, here's some pics of me with the haircut, i just didnt style it that funky as it shows on your pics



i have two layers that i did on mine, but you can get more than one.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You need to cut your hair in layers, and it needs to be done with a razor, or one of these special layering scissors, i used to have that haircut, its pretty easy to do, but hard to explain how, here's some pics of me with the haircut, i just didnt style it that funky as it shows on your pics



i have two layers that i did on mine, but you can get more than one.
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ctures/pm2.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ctures/pm1.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/P3236741.jpg

your hair is preeeeety !!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif your hair is preeeeety !!!!!!



Thank you Aprill!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the layers and the color, Nuri! I'm so envious because I have very stubborn hair that I've long given up on.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love the layers and the color, Nuri! I'm so envious because I have very stubborn hair that I've long given up on.



Aww thank you very much



My hair is very stubborn too, but when i use a flat iron on it, it looks nice and smooth and manageable, the way that is not! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a few videos that could give you an idea on how to style it, but you have to have the haircut first

YouTube - how to do scene hair

YouTube - Scene Hair

YouTube - Scene Emo Hair

YouTube - Emo Scene Hair Part 2


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 2, 2008)

I used to use a hair glue stick. I forgot the brand but it's in a brown container.


----------



## Stylist101 (Apr 3, 2008)

With hair like those in the pictures, you really need to get razored layers cut into your hair. Also, back combing does help like others said. With the bangs, those def. need to be more choppy than what you have. When people have trouble keeping their bangs where they want, I normally tell them that they can back comb them and they will usually lay the way you want as you place them in position after you back comb it. I hope that didn't confuse you??


----------



## duke.bailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With hair like those in the pictures, you really need to get razored layers cut into your hair. Also, back combing does help like others said. With the bangs, those def. need to be more choppy than what you have. When people have trouble keeping their bangs where they want, I normally tell them that they can back comb them and they will usually lay the way you want as you place them in position after you back comb it. I hope that didn't confuse you?? Yeah you really need to get your hair cut with a razor, a hairdresser will know what you're on about! Also, if you want a bit of an edgy look, spray hairspray onto your hands, clap them together, and scrunch it into your hair. It sounds weird but I know some girls who swear by it!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 4, 2008)

Lotsa choppy layers, lotsa hairspray, lotsa teasing.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Apr 5, 2008)

take the pictures into your hairdresser and get them to cut loads of layers into it. and i think it would look pretty funky if you got blonde flashes put through it so it'd show through kinda like the second picture.

When you're styling it whack in loads of volumising mousse and then blowdry it upside down using a paddel brush to get it straight, back comb and tease the hell outta it.

i LOVE hair like that and wish i'd been more creative at like 17/18 cos now i'm 23 and a bit too old for it


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got my hair cut like this. I LOVE it!!! Theres soooo many different ways you can style it too. Take pics to your stylist... You'll probably get side swept bangs, short layers on top and tapered around your face.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 10, 2008)

I have that exact haircut. You definitely do have to have a stylist cut layered side-swept bangs to get that style. I'm 32 and have my hair this way, so you ladies that are saying you are too old definitely are NOT. LOL


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay ladies.... here's my new do. I'm still having problems getting the back to do right. Any more suggestions =]


----------



## daer0n (Apr 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay ladies.... here's my new do. I'm still having problems getting the back to do right. Any more suggestions =]
http://a384.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...16ce52a1bf.png

http://a65.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...a9015cec78.png

http://a566.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...17d82e2f95.png

I think you will have to do more teasing, and add spray or mousse to your hair, you can check out more tutorials on how to do scene hair on youtube, they have tons!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Apr 13, 2008)

I love your haircut! It looks so great on you!


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You need to cut your hair in layers, and it needs to be done with a razor, or one of these special layering scissors, i used to have that haircut, its pretty easy to do, but hard to explain how, here's some pics of me with the haircut, i just didnt style it that funky as it shows on your pics



i have two layers that i did on mine, but you can get more than one.
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ctures/pm2.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ctures/pm1.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/P3236741.jpg

Your side fringe looks perfect in those pictures!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks! when i tease it, it doesnt hardly make a difference. i don't know if i'm teasing it right. i'm new to teasing... it might be because i use too much hairspray.. it comes out so fast.. but usually i miss the spot i teased completely.. haha.


----------



## xoally1996 (May 20, 2011)

i have a haircut similar to yours my hair wont stay teased im new to scene cuts can you guyss pleasee helpp mee


----------



## Jesallel (Jul 7, 2011)

well i started to do this style because it is way pretty all i did was razor my hair. the steps i did were get the top of my hair and put it in a pony tail and razor all around. and thats it and your bangs do not have to be long and when you cut your bangs do it in an upward motion they will look alot better if you have any questions please reply=]&lt;3


----------



## Emi D (Nov 23, 2011)

ahhhhh what u want it scene hair, hun, u'll need a straightner, a circuler brush and a lot of hairspray, try looking at tutorials on youtube, they really help, u have to have ur hair cut into a side fringe over your eyes but after that, it is actually quite easy to style your hair into a scene hair style, but _*note: you can't have thin hair, it just doesn't work, and it doesn't look good either!!!*_


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 24, 2011)

Trust me, this stuff is really really good  at getting hair like that!  It's got natural ingredients too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





TIGI Love Peace &amp; the Planet ECO Freako Texturizer

_Mod note: Please post the product here instead of linking to the product._


----------

